# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Gunung Ledang became a dumpsite!!!

## kuching

Why there are so many human like Mother Nature & yet simply throw the rubbish in the jungle!!! Are those deserve to go hiking, camping & mountain climbing in Gunung Ledang or any mountains in South East Asia ??? :Mad:  

More news on NST :

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## budak

that's the Malaysia Boleh, i.e. 'buat apa saja pun boleh' spirit.

----------

